# pip (picture in picture) on the channel selection list



## jjames68 (Nov 21, 2016)

pip (picture in picture) on the channel select list of channels one receives would be great

this would make much easier to select the channels you do and do not receive

as you highlight a channel, have it display in the box


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Just FYI - (in case you were not aware) - you can delete channels from the grid guide. 

Bring up the grid, select a channel, press "Left" until the channel name is hilighted, and press "Select". You can then toggle its existence in both "Channels I Receive", and "Favorites".

It kinda (although not exactly) replicates the results of your request. You can march through the channels in the guide, and when you see one you don't receive, you can delete it on the spot.

(It's kinda a twitchy process)


----------



## jjames68 (Nov 21, 2016)

thanks, that helps a lot, did not know that option existed


----------

